# Moving to Australia



## Mave27 (May 16, 2014)

Hi. 

I have acquired my residency to live & work in Perth, Australia. 

I have some qtns for moving to Perth. 

It's a very big , scary decision to move to a strange country, can someone pls put me at ease....

1. I've chosen Perth since i've heard the cost of living is slightly cheaper than other major towns - correct ?

2. Before i settle down into long term career job, it will take time to adjust to lifestyle,etc..ie becoming familiar with Perth. Which suburb has decent accommodation with cheap rent ? I want something close to train station. Not necessarily close to the beach.

3. I don't mind staying in men's hostel on a temp basis - are there any ?

4. Can i easily get a part time job to meet day to day expenses before looking for full time career job ? If so which market segment - hotel / fuel station /restaurant , etc.etc

5. Are there any unsafe areas in Perth ?

6. Can i get a Part time job in Fremantle + cheap room, until i get my act together ?

6. Any other tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------

